# router keeps disconnecting many times a day



## Peterx05 (Nov 13, 2005)

hi there,

i have a dsl us robotics router model 8001. 
it disconnects me from the net many times a day so that i have to pull the plug to get it working again!  the one before that one didn't work (or at least that's what i thought (because pulling the plug 10-12 times a day to get that thing working again doesn't exactly sound right to me, knowing i only bought it 2 months ago!!!) but now that i have it exchanged all my hopes are out the window now that the same game starts all over agian. i need some help here please  
i'm grateful as ever for any piece of advice! maybe it's just a llittle adjustment that needs to be done? i don't know  

thanx !


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Do you get the same disconnection if the PC is connected directly without the router?


----------



## Peterx05 (Nov 13, 2005)

nope


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What "WAN type" is your dsl connection?

For that type is there any option for disconnecting after a period of time? Or after a length of idle time?


----------



## Peterx05 (Nov 13, 2005)

i wouldn't say that there is a connection timeout. max idle time says 300 seconds but it's always working longer than that.
the wan type is PPP over Ethernet.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since it's so easy to do, how about disabling that possible disconnection by changing the max idle time to zero.

Your answer to StumpedTechy pretty much eliminates your computer and the modem and one ethernet cable from the suspect list. That leaves another ethernet cable and the router itself as suspects. Can you verify that the second cable is good, maybe by using it between modem and computer?

Are there any other devices on the network, like other computers or wireless access point or switch? Are you using the USB print server? If so, have you tested the connection with no USB cable attached to the router?


----------



## Peterx05 (Nov 13, 2005)

that's funny! i just put a 0 in the "max idle time" and rebooted the router, but it put the 300 seconds back on its own. that's strange. 

the cable is fine, i exchanged it and the result was the same - the router dropped out after a certain time. 

there are other computers on the network, but no wireless ones. 
the problem existed with my computer being the only one conncted to the router before the others had access. 

i'm not using the usb print server, or at least that's what i'm thinking. (maybe there is a tick somewhere that i didn't see?) didn't connect the print server with my computer. 

what's really baking my noodle is that this is the second router. i exchanged it last week, because i thought the first one was broken, but the problem remained the same. so i'm kind of embarrassed, because i don't think that all us robotics routers can be in such a bad state, that they simply don't work, so what the heck?
so i'm guessing that it's either something in the router software that needs to be adjusted or i need to get another product alltogether. 
there's gotta be something i can do to stop this annoying quirk about the router!

i'm looking forward to any piece of advice


----------



## Peterx05 (Nov 13, 2005)

oh, there's something else! the guy from the us robotics hotline asked me if i had eMule on my computer, but there are no downloading programmes running or even available


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... i just put a 0 in the "max idle time" and rebooted the router ..."

Sorry, but I gotta ask a stupid question--did you click on "Save" before restarting the router? If you did, I'd be concerned about that value changing back. Might be worth asking the Robotics folks.


"i'm not using the usb print server, or at least that's what i'm thinking."

I would assume that to use it you would need to attach a printer to the router's USB port.

I won't abandon this thread, but I'm currently out of ideas (even dumb ones).
Terry


----------



## Peterx05 (Nov 13, 2005)

jip, i saved it! i just didn't write that down, sorry 

ok then, there's no cable attatched to the router or a printer. i should've known that myself.

do you assume that the product isn't functioning properly? do you know anyone else who could help? 

Pete


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"do you assume that the product isn't functioning properly? do you know anyone else who could help?"

Yes. No--except maybe US Robotics or your ISP. If anyone else on this forum has ideas I'm sure they will chime in.

I think you have been thorough in eliminating computer, modem and cables as causes of the disconnects.

In my mind the problem has to be in the router, or a router incompatibility with your particular ISP. Not very likely to be a hardware problem since it happened with two routers.

OK--just thought of more to try (must have been something I had for lunch.). Go to the Robotics web site, look for any FAQs or TroubleShooting or Known Problem lists they may have, and in particular look for a firmware update. If there is one, of course download and install it.

Secondly, see if they say anthing about that idle time parameter, and then contact their tech support (email? call?) and ask about it not staying at zero.

Thirdly contact your ISP tech support and ask if they have had any other problems with that (or similar) router, and if they can help you verify that you have all the WAN connection settings correct.

Fourthly, can you get a refund for that router and try your luck with another brand?

Terry


----------



## Peterx05 (Nov 13, 2005)

wow! have more lunch!  thank you so much for your help! the router did it again, two minutes ago *grrr 
the (only) guy at the hotline told me to do the firm ware update and that didn't do the trick either  hm. i'll try each one of your ideas and get back to you.

i'd enjoy a coffee after lunch to keep me from falling asleep. i'd get you one even, but by the time it gets to your place it'll have lost any kind of taste ... cause i'm at least 6 flight hours (so to speak) away from you. anyway ... speak to you soon


----------



## Peterx05 (Nov 13, 2005)

hi there again, 

i wrote the guys at the email support of us robotics and what they're basically suggesting is to check if all the wires as well as the electricity supply are attatched properly. i can't ping the router either if it's not working which is what they also suggested. (how could i do that anyway if i have no connection to the router???) 

i just had an idea! would a system log maybe tell you details? i copied the one from just now. when i tried to go online this morning, i realized that i couldn't, because the router dropped out again.

so, how about that??


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Tech support is always going to start with the basics, just as we do, or should do. The challange is to get them to understand the trouble shooting that has already been done, and to move beyond that.

"i can't ping the router either if it's not working which is what they also suggested. (how could i do that anyway if i have no connection to the router???)"

First time you mentioned this; thought the problem was the router dropping the WAN (Internet) connection. Or is it dropping both WAN and LAN (computers)?

The system log may tell you something if the computer is deciding to drop the connection. Does the router have a log, and does it give any clues?


----------



## Peterx05 (Nov 13, 2005)

my room mate says it's dropping the LAN connection,

but i can't read those logs. all i see in these logs is when the connection was dropped. is it best to send one so you can take a look?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"my room mate says it's dropping the LAN connection,"

So, to state the obvious, all connected computers are dropped from the connection to the router? And, this happened when you only had one (your) computer connected? And no disconnects when the computer is connected directly to the modem, and you've verified that the cables are good? And no wireless in the network?

I'm assuming all 'yeses' to above, but please specify if there are any 'no' answers.

You may as well post part of that log--say 10 or 20 entries before a disconnect through 5 or 6 after the disconnect.


----------



## Peterx05 (Nov 13, 2005)

So, to state the obvious,

all connected computers are dropped from the connection to the router? 
>yes
And, this happened when you only had one (your) computer connected? 
>yes, mine or someone else's, it doesn't seem to matter.
And no disconnects when the computer is connected directly to the modem,
>yes,
and you've verified that the cables are good? 
>yes, all original cables, no broken pieces in between
And no wireless in the network?
>yes

You may as well post part of that log--say 10 or 20 entries before a disconnect through 5 or 6 after the disconnect.[/QUOTE]

here you go: (i put [email protected] for privacy)

System Log
WAN Type: PPP over Ethernet (V1.0)
Display time: 08.12.2005 02:07:43

08.12.2005 01:04:45 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:05:27 DOD:triggered internally
08.12.2005 01:05:27 PPPoE start to dial-up
08.12.2005 01:05:27 PADI sent 
08.12.2005 01:05:27 PADO recv 0016 ERFX42-erx
08.12.2005 01:05:27 PADR sent
08.12.2005 01:05:27 PADS recv 8002 6010
08.12.2005 01:05:30 PPP3: TX LCP Request
08.12.2005 01:05:30 PPP3: Rx LCP Request
08.12.2005 01:05:30 PPP3: TX LCP ACK
08.12.2005 01:05:30 PPP3: Rx LCP ACK
08.12.2005 01:05:30 PPP3: Tx PAP
08.12.2005 01:05:30 PAP3: OK
08.12.2005 01:05:30 PPP3: Rx IPCP Request
08.12.2005 01:05:30 PPP3: Tx IPCP Reguest
08.12.2005 01:05:30 PPP3: Rx IPCP NACK/REJECT
08.12.2005 01:05:30 IPCP3: IP is 84.184.84.164
08.12.2005 01:05:30 IPCP3: DNS0 is 217.237.149.225
08.12.2005 01:05:30 IPCP3: DNS1 is 194.25.2.129
08.12.2005 01:05:30 PPP3: Tx IPCP Reguest
08.12.2005 01:05:30 PPP3: Rx IPCP ACK
08.12.2005 01:05:35 Syn time: Thu Dec 08 01:05:36 2005
08.12.2005 01:06:32 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 198.104.137.161:42099 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1027
08.12.2005 01:06:32 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 198.104.137.161:42099 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1026
08.12.2005 01:06:32 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 221.211.255.10:40087 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1026
08.12.2005 01:06:40 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.3.154:1750 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:06:43 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.3.154:1750 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:06:45 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:08:21 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 221.12.40.144:34874 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1026
08.12.2005 01:08:45 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:08:51 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.108.127:3213 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:08:54 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.108.127:3213 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:09:28 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.222.172:3450 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:09:31 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.222.172:3450 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:10:29 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 62.202.21.162:58935 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:6129
08.12.2005 01:10:32 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 62.202.21.162:58935 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:6129
08.12.2005 01:10:45 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:12:45 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:14:04 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.231.33:3187 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:14:07 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.231.33:3187 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:14:45 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:15:40 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 219.157.19.157:56405 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1028
08.12.2005 01:15:40 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 219.157.19.157:56405 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1029
08.12.2005 01:15:40 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 219.157.19.157:56405 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1030
08.12.2005 01:16:46 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:16:46 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.92.174:3397 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:16:49 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.92.174:3397 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:17:10 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 68.142.217.140:1047 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1434
08.12.2005 01:17:12 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.221.56:3167 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:17:14 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.221.56:3167 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:18:46 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:19:06 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.231.68:4544 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:19:09 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.231.68:4544 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:20:46 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:22:10 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.86.49:3898 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:80
08.12.2005 01:22:13 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.86.49:3898 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:80
08.12.2005 01:22:46 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:23:54 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.86.49:2572 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:80
08.12.2005 01:23:58 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.86.49:2572 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:80
08.12.2005 01:24:46 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:25:08 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 222.134.45.54:51735 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1026
08.12.2005 01:25:42 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.179.207.66:3995 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:25:57 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.231.33:1207 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:26:00 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.231.33:1207 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:26:25 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.53.164:2441 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:26:26 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.53.164:2498 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:26:28 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.53.164:2441 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:26:29 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.53.164:2498 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:26:46 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:28:26 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 222.141.67.125:54180 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1033
08.12.2005 01:28:46 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:30:41 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 212.235.18.121:1029 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:137
08.12.2005 01:30:46 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:31:01 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.173.230.160:3729 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:31:04 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.88.222:3581 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:31:06 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.88.222:3655 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:32:46 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:34:04 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.127.93:4686 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:34:07 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.127.93:4686 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:34:24 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 198.104.137.161:42099 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1027
08.12.2005 01:34:24 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 198.104.137.161:42099 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1026
08.12.2005 01:34:39 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.114.36:3849 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:34:42 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.114.36:3849 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:34:46 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:36:46 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:37:40 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.127.93:1503 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:37:43 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.127.93:1503 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:38:22 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 213.36.113.162:52126 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:38:28 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.209.196:1626 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:38:31 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.209.196:1626 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:38:46 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:40:47 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:40:58 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.231.68:1231 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:41:01 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.231.68:1231 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:42:14 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.101.25:4573 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:139
08.12.2005 01:42:17 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.101.25:4573 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:139
08.12.2005 01:42:18 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 221.208.208.4:46054 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1027
08.12.2005 01:42:47 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:44:47 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:45:20 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.203.142:3907 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:45:23 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.203.142:3907 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:45:53 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 221.10.254.100:32821 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1026
08.12.2005 01:46:09 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 221.12.40.143:35409 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1026
08.12.2005 01:46:09 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 221.12.40.143:35409 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1027
08.12.2005 01:46:19 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.103.208.164:1934 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:46:21 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 201.35.81.248:0 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1026
08.12.2005 01:46:47 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:48:21 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.86.49:2982 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:80
08.12.2005 01:48:24 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.86.49:2982 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:80
08.12.2005 01:48:47 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:50:47 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:52:13 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.209.196:4384 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:52:16 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.209.196:4384 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:52:47 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:53:08 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 67.228.192.37:0 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1026
08.12.2005 01:53:08 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 67.228.192.37:0 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1025
08.12.2005 01:54:24 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.203.142:3150 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:54:37 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.208.222:1438 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:54:40 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.208.222:1438 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:445
08.12.2005 01:54:47 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:55:04 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.205.83:4395 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:56:01 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.178.250.248:1890 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:56:04 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.232.28:4451 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:56:07 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.232.28:4451 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:56:47 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:57:13 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.91.59:4310 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:57:16 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.91.59:4310 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 01:58:47 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 01:58:52 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 222.134.45.54:33938 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1026
08.12.2005 02:00:21 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.72.3.123:1028 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:137
08.12.2005 02:00:47 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 02:01:26 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 221.208.208.5:33403 to 84.184.84.164 UDP:1026
08.12.2005 02:02:47 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 02:03:11 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.143.151.62:1560 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:80
08.12.2005 02:03:14 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.143.151.62:1560 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:80
08.12.2005 02:04:47 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 02:06:47 Cann`t connect [email protected]:25 (-11)
08.12.2005 02:06:49 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.108.249:4150 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 02:06:51 Unrecognized attempt blocked from 84.184.108.249:4150 to 84.184.84.164 TCP:135
08.12.2005 02:07:35 Admin from 192.168.123.183 login successful

???


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm no expert, maybe somebody else can chime in with better info, but what that log tells me is ...

1. All the "Unrecognized attempt blocked" are simply the router doing its job of deflecting possible probes or attacks.

2. Your router logged in and got an IP configuration at 01:05:30.

3. Your router tried and failed to connect to your ISP about every two minutes from 01:06:45 through 02:06:47.

4. You logged in to your router at 02:07:35.

If my analysis of the log is correct, at 02:07:35 your LAN was working but your connection to the internet was not.


----------



## Peterx05 (Nov 13, 2005)

just to bring the story to an end: i took the us robotics router to the computer shop last week where it was first bought and they checked it. the result is simple: it doesn't work properly (the second one of that kind) and they gave me a netgear router. my feeling about that one is so much better ... thank you for all your help anyway, TerryNet  i appreciate it!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I am so happy to read today's post, Peter!!!!!!

This was such a weird problem, and you tried so many different things. It's just such a low probability of getting a lemon, much less two in a row!

Thanks much for updating us.

Terry


----------

